# 2001 S10 4.3L 4x4 Engine Will Not Accelerate



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Have A 2001 Chevy S10 4x4 With 4.3 Engine That idles Very Rough And Will Not rev Above 2000 R.P.M. Replaced Plugs,Wires, Distributer cap,rotor,oxy.sensor,mass air flow,crank sensor,and fuel filter. also checked fuel pump pressure and is o.k. checked timing and it seems advanced. thinking due to trying to compensate for for other problems. can anyone help. GOING BROKE!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Egr valve, if that has one, how bout throttle sensor,,,,dont you love it.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Were you getting a "check engine" light on the car either before or after you replaced the O2 sensor, MAF, and crank sensor?


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

*Response to M.T.*

Before The 02 sensor,maf,crank sensor,THANKS!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Do you recall what the codes were?


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Midnight Tech said:


> Do you recall what the codes were?


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

No! Just Know That It Was Showing That It Was Misfiring, But Not On One Certain cylinder. Also Can Not Keep It Running Long Enough To Reach Operating Temp. THANKS!


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Also Forgot To Mention That Was Driving Uphill When Power Was Suddenly Lost And Has Never Been Same Since.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Gonna check with one of my contacts tomorrow...see if we can get this pinned down.....


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

I Would Appreciate That. YOU Have Been A Great HELP so far.


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Just Wondering If You Had Any Idea As To A Next Step To Take On S10. THANKS!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I'd double check that distributor cap and rotor...and maybe have the ignition module checked....this has gotten puzzling.


----------



## Guy scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Again. Will Check Into Those.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*another possibilty*

If you get a crack in the air intake elbow between the MAF and the intake (or if the elbow isn't fully engaged and sealed onto the intake) the engine will act like you describe due to a large amount of unmetered air reaching the motor. So the PCM is trying to give fuel for a much smaller amount of air than is actually there. Same thing could happen with a bad MAF but you said you already replaced that. But in all these dealings perhaps you created a leak in the elbow or didn't get it fully seated? At least worth a look.


----------



## luckydog (Mar 17, 2007)

Not sure if your issue has been resolved yet or not, but the next thing I would go after would be either the ignition module or the coil itself. If it's not either one of those things, then I would give the distributor itself a good once-over.


----------



## Lafy (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Guy scott

*You didn't mention the air filter !!*

Have you replaced it ? if not at least check it out , If blocked by dust or a peace of cloth, It would cause exactly what you have described.

Lafy
:wave:


----------



## monsterenergy (Jun 17, 2008)

it might have been one of the pistons. in my expedition, the 8th piston was not firing and I couldn't accelerate and couldn't go above 2500 rpm. just check that out


----------



## LUBETEC (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like a bad catalytic conv. Try unbolting the exhaust before the cat and see if it runs better.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

LUBETEC said:


> Sounds like a bad catalytic conv. Try unbolting the exhaust before the cat and see if it runs better.


That is what I was about to suggest after reading through all the responses. Had a grand prix not that long ago that would do this. Difference is that it would idle just not accelerate very well and definitely not get close to top RPM. Gutted (oops, I mean replaced :wink the coverter and sent him on his way.


----------

